# Health insurance for 489 visa



## sarazayan (Jul 25, 2017)

I am.new to this forum. Any help will be highly appreciated. 
I want to know about health insurance for a family of four. When do we have to buy it? Before visa application? After grant? After reaching Australia? Any time limits? 
Plz help members.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I know of a family who was on 489 and did not buy the family insurance. I do not think it is a legal / visa requirement. But it is more for your personal assurance. (some expert can confirm). That said, I was on a 489 too and I had bougt private insurance from Medibank as we were planning to start a family. 

You can buy it online even before coming to Australia by checking the quotes on either Medibank or Bupa - they are the biggest insurance providers here.


----------



## sarazayan (Jul 25, 2017)

Huss81 said:


> I know of a family who was on 489 and did not buy the family insurance. I do not think it is a legal / visa requirement. But it is more for your personal assurance. (some expert can confirm). That said, I was on a 489 too and I had bougt private insurance from Medibank as we were planning to start a family.
> You can buy it online even before coming to Australia by checking the quotes on either Medibank or Bupa - they are the biggest insurance providers here.


Thanks ,
I couldn't find anything like legal obligation to to buy it for 489. I am planning to buy in 2-3months after reaching Australia. I have been Australia before so I know most of the insurance providers. Just wondering, can I do it later? And Off course ,with a family with 2 little kids, I will definitely be needing insurance.
Thanks alot


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

bump


----------

